# Call for Works - Flute Pieces!



## Arcomis (Aug 10, 2009)

*Call for Works
*
*Instrumentation:
*Solo flute, multiple flutes or flute & piano

*About the call:*
Composers are invited to submit scores for inclusion in a new publication being launched to celebrate the Arcomis International Flute Event 2011, an international music festival taking place in Cardiff at BBC Hoddinott Hall and Wales Millennium Centre on April 1-3, 2011.

The best submitted scores will be selected for publication within the printed version of The Arcomis Flute Album and for performance at the festival.

*How to submit your scores:*
Entry to the competition is free for those submitting scores through the Arcomis online publishing system (use discount code 'arcomisflute2011' as part of the google checkout process). Scores can also be sent via the post with the accompanying administration charge of £7.50.

Subject to editorial approval scores will also automatically be eligible for online publication as part of the Arcomis scores collection.
www.arcomis.com/publishing

Scores (two copies) can also be sent via post with cheques for the administration charge of £7.50 made payable to Arcomis at:
Cardiff Business & Technology Centre
Senghenydd Road, Cardiff
CF24 4AY

*Deadline:*
Monday February 28, 2011

*Further information:*
Further information on the Arcomis International Flute Event 2011 is available at: www.arcomis.com/flute

The Arcomis scores collection is a quality online searchable catalogue of new music scores that are available for download and purchase in printed format to the general public. As part of the submission process composers are free to set the price of their own scores. In addition composers earn commission for each copy of their score that is downloaded or purchased from the Arcomis site.

Please visit http://www.arcomis.com/flute/callforworks to submit a score.


----------

